
Bill Gates: Paranoia on China is a 'crazy approach' to innovation - yskchu
https://asia.nikkei.com/Spotlight/Huawei-crackdown/Bill-Gates-Paranoia-on-China-is-a-crazy-approach-to-innovation
======
StudentStuff
Bill Gates was in the right place at the right time, enabled by the platform
of an upper class education from a young age. His reign at Microsoft
monopolized the tech industry, stunting development and growth for years to
come.

Whether its Bill's attempts to privatize public education with under
preforming charter schools, or proselytize procedures like circumcision in
Africa as a cure all to AIDS (despite a lack of scientific data to support
this position), he has done significant damage to the world

